# 68/68 Endura Installation



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Help! Just got my bumper back for the body shop from a fresh paint job. Looks great, but the installation is not going well. I've read what a pain these things are to line up, and you guys aren't kiddin'. I tried to line up the fenders and bumper, then match the hood to them but it didn't come out well, big gaps between the bumper and hood on one side and rubbing on the other side. I've since been able to download an exploded diagram which will help a lot. When I installed the bumper I didn't put the stabilizers back on, wasn't sure if it needed them or not, I read somewhere some cars don't. Before I try this again anyone have any tips for me. Should I line up the fenders and hood, then try and match the bumper to them? The endura was a bad fit before I took it off to be refurbished, so I think everything needs adjusted. Any help appreciated! Thanks


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I am no expert, but you first line up the doors to the rear quarters, once the gap is good, then line up the front fenders and hood with the front of the doors, once that gap is good and your hood gaps to fender are good, then line up the bumper. Then start busting out the swear words, especially if you are doing this by yourself. My bodyshop used three guys to put my bumper on and they were struggling with it. When you do get it lined up, tighten the living crap out of those mounting bolts, because if you jack up the car, the bumper will move on you and all the work is down the toilet. Good luck. I will help you get started. I can't f%&#$%& get that m$%&^%^$%^^& bolt.......you get the picture. You will want about a 1/8" gap between the bumper and the fender.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Make absolutely sure you've got the radiator core support installed correctly. By that I mean the right number of rubber biscuits in the right locations above and below the frame rails. If that's not right, the core support won't be at the right height, and the tops of the front fenders won't be at the right height, and you'll find it impossible to get the bumper "tight" to the fenders and also at the right height at the same time. I'm sure you've noticed those rams horn bumper brackets mount to the frame with slotted bolt holes such that moving them forward and backward also moves the bumper up and down at the same time. Those slotted holes give the illusion of lots of adjustability, but they really don't because of how they force both height and depth to change at the same time. If you can't get the gaps uniform on both ends of the bumper, then you may have to shift the front of the fenders (and maybe the core support) slightly to one side or the other.

If the car has been all the way apart, don't be surprised if you have to start with readjusting the doors first to get the gaps uniform, then line up the fenders to the doors, then the bumper, then the hood....

These things will definitely test your patience (and your vocabulary) to the limit.

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Just did mine alone last weekend, took two full days. Get extra people and loosen everything to start. You may need shims or washers for finite adjustments. Take pics and ask questions, it'll get there...


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I think one of the biggest problems is that this car was born a LeMans, so I'm sure these are after market fenders and bumper, adding to the fun. I've even considered getting the rubber pieces for the front of the fenders that the chrome bumper cars had on them. I know the endura GTO doesn't use these but I think it will look better than big gaps if I can't get it close. This is a hot rod clone, so orginallity is no big deal to me. It is a very pretty, and cool ride and I'd llike to have it looking it's best for a big show coming up, I'll just do the best I can. The rubber pieces will be a last resort, I'll just see how it goes.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

You're not using the chrome bumper mounting brackets, are you?


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I don't think so, not sure how they differ but everything bolts up according to the diagram. I can't even get the fenders and hood to match up properly. The doors are a good fit to the quarters. Drivers fender to door a good fit but passenger side is gapped and won't align straight with the hood and other fender. If I move it up to match it widens the gap between the door and fender and looks like crap. No room to move the drivers side back to match. I think these are aftermarket fenders and not a good repo. Ames performance says the ones the sell are poor quality and use only as a last resort. I think this is the problem. Going to take it to a body shop near by that does lots of restos and custom paint and see what they think. If its going to take extensive body work to make them fit I might just look for a donor car, it might be cheaper. Will the fenders off a 70 fit, anyone know? I know the hoods are the same from 68-70 but don't think the fenders are. My buddy has a 70 thats been sitting for years I could get fenders off of, but I also use to have a 70 and I think the fenders are longer. Well I'll let the body shop pro's look at this thing and go from there. I'm sure this is going to involve more than pannel adjustments to make ot look the way I want it to.


----------

